
Show HN: Containerd Provider for OpenFaaS - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/faas-containerd
======
Havoc
Anyone using openfaas widely?

Not gonna lie it breaks my brain in a inception sort of way. First we had bare
metal, then cloud vm, then serverless, then back to own cloud on prem, then
self hosted serverless...on a server

I mean I'm intrigued by openfaas....but what??

~~~
alexellisuk
Yes, however with Kubernetes. The containerd project is brand-new.

End-user community:

[https://www.openfaas.com/](https://www.openfaas.com/)

End-user case-studies and KubeCon talks/recordings:

[https://www.openfaas.com/blog/kubecon-san-diego-
highlights/](https://www.openfaas.com/blog/kubecon-san-diego-highlights/)

[https://www.openfaas.com/blog/meet-us-at-
barcelona/](https://www.openfaas.com/blog/meet-us-at-barcelona/)

Blog posts and meet-ups from the community over the past 3 years:

[https://github.com/openfaas/faas/blob/master/community.md](https://github.com/openfaas/faas/blob/master/community.md)

